# Energy Take Classic 5.1 Break-In



## ClevelandSound (Oct 14, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!

I just received my Energy Take Classic 5.1 system with a Denon AVR-1613 receiver. I was wondering if I am supposed to calibrate the speakers using Audyssey before I begin the break-in process and then calibrate them again after I'm done, or if I'm supposed to just calibrate after.


Thanks! God bless.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would run it right off - when I ran Audyssey with my system right off, I noticed an improvement in sound quality. As you suggested, I would then do it again after break-in.

If you are able, I would run REW to get measurements of before and after with both calibrations.


----------

